# armor all shield has anyone tried this yet?



## WannaBd

Saw a video for this here www.armorall.eu & it looks good, it seems like a super non stick coating,they guy puts on megs wax on one side & the shield on the other, drives around in some dust & it all hoses off as opposed to the megs wax claimin to last 10 washes..does that mean 10 weeks? anyway vid looked good also saw a thread for the shield for wheels a few weeks back and looks pretty crazy too. So has anyone got these?


----------



## steveo3002

i was tempted to order some ...not sure the brand name will appeal to many on here


----------



## Shinyvec

I have had it on my wheels for about a week now and done my normal driving plus the rain and mucky country lanes and the wheels are almost spotless compared to usualy being black and grubby by now, so I rate it as worth having


----------



## cheekymonkey

Shinyvec said:


> I have had it on my wheels for about a week now and done my normal driving plus the rain and mucky country lanes and the wheels are almost spotless compared to usualy being black and grubby by now, so I rate it as worth having


nice to see how long it lasts


----------



## Shinyvec

Your not supposed to touch it once applied otherwise it removes it so I presume I just spray the wheels with the hozepipe to make them properly clean. I have also sprayed the insides of my Exhaust pipes hopeing it will help them stay shiny instead of soot coating them


----------



## WannaBd

steveo3002 said:


> i was tempted to order some ...not sure the brand name will appeal to many on here


well i know, if something works it works, the brand snobbery on here makes me laugh, saw it for around £9.00 for the sheild wax & cheaper for wheels, hopefully it wont sell & be found in home bargains for a few quid:lol:


----------



## WannaBd

Shinyvec said:


> Your not supposed to touch it once applied otherwise it removes it so I presume I just spray the wheels with the hozepipe to make them properly clean. I have also sprayed the insides of my Exhaust pipes hopeing it will help them stay shiny instead of soot coating them


someones got it! searched for a thread about this but only found an old one, maybe its snobbishness or no ones aware of it. So you only got the wheel sheild? or the wax too? have you cleaned you wheels yet? not ever used a spray sealant did you waste much? :thumb:


----------



## silverblack

Bumped this thread rather than make a new one.
Looks quite good but how long does it last ?


----------



## scratcher

If it actually works that well in real life, I want some!
And what a fun test, doughnuts in a Mustang, all in the name of science! :lol:


----------



## Crash Master

Looks bloody great, although I suspect you would get similar results from comparing a cheap wax to any decent easy spray on sealant like Optimum Silo or BF Crystal, although these are more expensive which may be the main point you're making.


----------



## fethead

http://www.nielsencdg.co.uk/acatalog/Armor__All___SHIELD_500ml.html#aARM_2d17500EN:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Shinyvec said:


> I have had it on my wheels for about a week now and done my normal driving plus the rain and mucky country lanes and the wheels are almost spotless compared to usualy being black and grubby by now, so I rate it as worth having


Andy give me an update on durability, thanks Derek


----------



## Shinyvec

Its gone Derek as I had to wash the wheels due to the dirty patches forming but I tell you what I can do for you mate, give me your address info and I will send you the 1/2 can I have left FOC so you can have a little play with it before possibly waisting your money


----------



## RobDom

I have tried both on the paint and the wheels. The paint is still beading well 4 weeks after application, works very well. Wheels stay cleaner for alot longer too.


----------



## JakeWhite

I may get some of these. Trouble is they may be comparing it to a really really awful wax on purpose. But it still looks worthwhile :thumb:


----------



## WannaBd

RobDon said:


> I have tried both on the paint and the wheels. The paint is still beading well 4 weeks after application, works very well. Wheels stay cleaner for alot longer too.


So can you just hose /power wash any surface dust off the body like in the video? How many times have you washed it, or are you gonna wash it only 10 times in a year so it lasts 10 washes as they say :lol: do you just clean the wheels with a hose too/shampoo & they still say protected? Sorry for all the questions but your the 1st person to say they've tried it. Thanks:thumb:


----------



## RobDom

Pretty much yes, seems durable so far, I have both snow-foamed and pressure washed the car and also hand washed it a few times since application and it still beads like crazy. I clean the wheels by hand not pressure wash and they are still beading too, the fronts look alot cleaner than usual, much less brake dust. Both products get a thumbs up from me.


----------



## Bigcheese1664

*My Attempt at a Review*

Hi Guy's,

This is my first attempt at trying to review a product 

I watched the video of the ArmorAll Shield and thought I would give it a try, ordered some on Tuesday and it arrived today.

I chose to do half of the bonnet of my brand new DS3 with Collinite 476 and use the ArmorAll Shield on the other half for comparison. The car was already clean so no prep work involved really, just a quick lick with New Formulation SRP.








Used my trusty Collinite 476 on the left half of the bonnet








And the ArmorAll Shield on the right hand side









When the final buffing was done I poured some water over the bonnet and the sheeting was about the same on both sides, beading was also much the same on both sides but after about a minute the Collinite side had shed its water almost totally with only a couple of beads left, whereas the ArmorAll side retained more of the beading.

Collinite side









ArmorAll side









Just need to get the car dirty now and see how well it sheds the dirt as claimed.

Update to follow

Kev


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Canny little test Kev


----------



## Jonny2400

I have had it on my allows for two weeks now, will let you know when cleaning time comes this weekend, alloys are black with dirt at the min, on another note at the same time I applied wet glaze 2.0 to the rear of my motor and was very very unimpressed. But after two weeks it looks rather good. It's turned the White paint of my bm, to like a perlized finish, that looks very nice, even with a layer of dirt over it


----------



## Gilly

Is it just me or is there one hell of a colour difference in the bonnet pics above? Or is it just caused by the water?


----------



## johanr77

Gilly said:


> Is it just me or is there one hell of a colour difference in the bonnet pics above? Or is it just caused by the water?


It's the reflection of his fence on the bonnet.


----------



## WannaBd

johanr77 said:


> It's the reflection of his fence on the bonnet.


i thought it looked weird, ta.


----------



## Ryan...

Hi all

Bump!

Me and my mate also tried this and was very impressed...pics:





































Then decided to put mud of it HAHAHA unfortunately like idiots we did not siv the mud out  oh well hosepipe n it was shiny as again 



MEGA Impressed with this stuff especially with the wheel shield.... I have white alloys on my swift and makes life SO easy

enjoy


----------



## WannaBd

That's the mud test done...anyone gotta bucket full o honey.


----------



## Ryan...

Gimme a couple of weeks and ill try it


----------



## WannaBd

Ha ha Where did u get your shield wax for the body from and how much was it? Ta


----------



## Ryan...

I had a sample pack of 6 of each sent for free from ArmorAll direct to help with the club competitions (MASSIVE THANKYOU ARMORALL!) :



















I used a couple myself and the rest have been used for competitions on a suzuki owners club I part own.

I do however have a traders account with one of the mainstream dealers.

Another armorall product I really like is the window cleaner!


----------



## Sportspack Mark

I might have to give this a go, my car is a nightmare to keep so less dirt sticking to it would be fantastic


----------



## salsheikh

i used the wheel shield and it left streak marks on my black alloys so not impressed by that. on the body side, so far i have been impressed as the water is running off really well. i did a test in my shower cubicle/glass doors and so far its still beading water - 3 weeks later! i know its not made for glass but i just wanted to try it...


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

I asked my FiL to get me one of each or the body & wheel stuff from the suppliers in Swansea near to where he lives & he accidentally (seriously) bought a box of six!!!!!!

Looking forward to trying in on my Red Brera, before I do a 1400 mile in 4 days return blast to the Historic Motor Racing in Angolume the weekend after next.

Plenty of opportunity to prove its worth repelling French bug splatter.....


----------



## salsheikh

Box of 6? Did he get them free or did he buy them? The wax or whatever it is isnt bad and is still beading water to my surprise. Good luck with your trip


----------



## Bigcheese1664

Gilly said:


> Is it just me or is there one hell of a colour difference in the bonnet pics above? Or is it just caused by the water?


It was the failing light and shadow from the high fence next to the car.

To be honest I wasn't all that impressed with it and suffice to say it is now on the bottom shelf along with the other semi redundant products, I have now moved over to Wolf's Hard Body, a great sealant so far and all thats required to clean the car is a quick jetwash and towel dry.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

salsheikh said:


> Box of 6? Did he get them free or did he buy them? The wax or whatever it is isnt bad and is still beading water to my surprise. Good luck with your trip


He bought them.

I texted him to say "when you get five, please pop over and get me some of the wax & wheel sealer".

He took this to get five kits & as they do them in boxes of six, they gave him a box with 10% off:lol:

Bless him. He's an OAP but a savvy one. Hope my local AROC buddies want some:doublesho


----------



## salsheikh

you now have no excuse to keep the car clean! OAPS, you gotta love em


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

OK. Decided to attack my Alfa Red Brera this afternoon.

Washed etc as usual, de-tared then machine polished with new AG radiant wax:buffer:

The car looked excellent & like SRP, it's a doddle to use:thumb:

So, I dug out one of my six bottles of the armour all & followed the instructions.

The results were disappointing to say the least.

Compared to the AG'd panels that were really smooth, the armour all panels were grabby & smeary

Poured some water over two adjacent panels & the beading was marginally better (ever so slightly) but I'd take looks over protection any day as my cars never really get that dirty.

So, perhaps a reaction with the new Radiant Wax:wall:?

All in all, a lot of hard work ruined

Cheers,

Simon


----------



## Robvw

Squadrone Rosso said:


> OK. Decided to attack my Alfa Red Brera this afternoon.
> 
> Washed etc as usual, de-tared then machine polished with new AG radiant wax:buffer:
> 
> The car looked excellent & like SRP, it's a doddle to use:thumb:
> 
> So, I dug out one of my six bottles of the armour all & followed the instructions.
> 
> The results were disappointing to say the least.
> 
> Compared to the AG'd panels that were really smooth, the armour all panels were grabby & smeary
> 
> Poured some water over two adjacent panels & the beading was marginally better (ever so slightly) but I'd take looks over protection any day as my cars never really get that dirty.
> 
> So, perhaps a reaction with the new Radiant Wax:wall:?
> 
> All in all, a lot of hard work ruined
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Simon


i had the same issues, very grabby and although protection was evident i didnt like the beading. lol. for £9.00 i dont mind trying it.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

I'm going to hit it with radiant wax tomorrow evening. 

Hopefully, that'll remove it & restore the smooth shine


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Just to update this thread. Have used it several times since & I think it's the ideal easy to use winter sealant.

Other than simple on / off application, the best part is hardly anything sticks & so it's easy to wash


----------



## salsheikh

i have tried the wheel wax stuff a few times and its crap. i currently have lots of debris stuck to my wheels when it should be repelling it.
the shield beads well even after a few washes but it does leave a tacky feel on the paintwork. I'd rather use AG HD Wax.


----------



## mr.t

I cant wait to try this wheel shield out.Il get some in the new year.


----------



## Bulkhead

I tried the wheel version a while ago. Looked good, although difficult to control the overspray. Longevity wasn't great though and when you factor in the cost and number of applications, its actually quite expensive. My FL1000p gives similar looks but last way longer and is much cheaper per application.


----------



## mart.

I been trying the wheel shield on my car and the wifes volvo and it works well. doesn't keep them completely clean but they do stay cleaner and are very easy to clean, as quick jet wash or wipe over and they are shining. 
I'm going to try the body shield now, I think it'll be a good quick winter sealant. The fact that it can be applied to a damp surface is handy. 
The plan is to wash, iron x , clay bar then straight on with the armorall. 

We'll see :detailer:


----------



## meraredgti

BUMP for body shield............... any more users?


----------



## rsblue

I have no issues with it simple to use, though as few have said dont like the feel after tbh, but beads well still going ok 6 weeks on.


----------



## chopper602

I was given a trial sachet of this and gave it a whirl and was quite impressed, so when I found some in a local shop for £10 (Halfords want £18!!) I bought one. Did the whole car with it yesterday and TBH I'm quite impressed. Car is terrible colour to keep clean, so hoping this will help a snowfoam wash to get everything clean.


----------



## Porkypig

Yeah I'm in. I use it quite regularly for various cars, one reason being it is so easy on and off and seems to deliver good durability. 

I would also say that if you are gentle in your wash process that it easily outlives 10 washes. By gentle I mean no TFR / Iron X / Claying etc.

My car has to be clean for my job and gets done 4-5 times a week depending on time of year. I think this is a great easy maintenance product. :thumb:


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Sorry to zombie this. Dug out my bottle to use on the wife's new GT86. Polish, glaze then this.

Unlike the issues I had with Alfa red, this was easy on & off.

Impressed.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

First rain today.








Given the easy of use, impressed


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Washed the 86 today. 

After a snow foam / blast off, there was very little dirt left. It felt really slippery too when washing with a mitt & dried really easily too.

Very impressed.


----------



## mb911

Ive used armorall products in the past and have been disappointed. It looks good in the beginning but soon needs to be repeated and it gets sticky in the sun... I heard adding a bit of backing soda helps... any experiences?


----------



## Brian1612

The armour all shield, mixed 100ml to 400ml of water makes one hell of a QD. Reckon it would give sonax a run for its money on the beading front.


----------



## roscopervis

I really like the Shield Sealant, really easy to use, quite durable, good dirt repellency. Pretty cheap in The Range. I'd recommend it to someone who is a non detailer who wanted something easy to use.


----------



## A&J

Brian1612 said:


> The armour all wax, mixed 100ml to 400ml of water makes one hell of a QD. Reckon it would give sonax a run for its money on the beading front.


Hmmm...thats might be worth a try :thumb:


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

mb911 said:


> Ive used armorall products in the past and have been disappointed. It looks good in the beginning but soon needs to be repeated and it gets sticky in the sun... I heard adding a bit of backing soda helps... any experiences?


Baking soda?? WTF?


----------



## A&J

Brian1612 said:


> The armour all shield, mixed 100ml to 400ml of water makes one hell of a QD. Reckon it would give sonax a run for its money on the beading front.


Tried this this weekend and Im impressed. A quick 50:50 (armor all on the right)



Will have to see how it works on the long run. But great idea on this. Was just thinking about to throw it away as Im not using it anymore but this just might be worth keeping it :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612

A&J said:


> Tried this this weekend and Im impressed. A quick 50:50 (armor all on the right)
> 
> 
> 
> Will have to see how it works on the long run. But great idea on this. Was just thinking about to throw it away as Im not using it anymore but this just might be worth keeping it :thumb:


Definitely better than binning it. I used mines up this way


----------



## NorthantsPete

Old thread I know but its top of the google results

Having high hopes for this, due to its ease of application and immediate beading ability, I was initially impressed, and it was top in autoexpress


HOWEVER, it looks terrible on the car a few days later i mean EVERYTHING sticks to it - pollen ,dust, muck ,the lot. YES its easy to wash off and get a 'new layer' but the point is you are washing the car all the time in order for it to look good

So, it may be useful if you dont care about shine and just want some protection, then yes go for it (ie. landrover/truck/offroader), however as most of us want our cars to look good and if spending time researching and discussing you'd expect our cars to look the best in the car park - however right now mine looks worse than the others!

I also completely detailed the car with compounds, got the paint looking good, put this on and then it dulled the shine and hides my hard work 

also dont put it on your windscreen - it is however great for bringing plastics back to black (or grey)

So, to recap - strong performer against the elements but lacking in the visible shine

I wont buy again, esp. as I paid full price for it (£17.99)


----------



## jd1982

It's a load of crap! Once applied it feels tacky and hard to buff off. It feels grabby and non slick to the feel. I would use the £10 on something else. Maybe bilt hamber double speed wax for £15 or fusso 7 sealant which is only £11. Worse product known to man that amorall (better than wax). Yeh, what ever!!!! Makes me laugh.


----------



## Brian1612

Try it as I described jd1982


----------



## NorthantsPete

yeah and fire goodness sake doing go over a bit that's dried badly, i did and it just goes like glue. can't wait for it to come off


----------



## DLGWRX02

I had this issue of stickiness etc, the first time I applied it, even had little balls forming, however I was sure I must of been at fault so after a good wash and going over with a polish I reapplied it, this time one panel wipe on wipe off, and used less than half the amount I did previously and viola. So the first time using this I was definitely over applying it which is what caused the stickiness build up also I applied it like do with wax application 2/3 panels at a time, wrong move! One panel 3 to 4 pea size spots (less on smaller panels) on the sponge applicator and glaze over evenly entire surface then wipe off. 

As with quite a bit of my collection my bottle has fallen to the back of my must use up list, the QD idea looks good.


----------



## jd1982

Brian1612 said:


> Try it as I described jd1982


Nah fella. Got rid of it. Tried it 3 times. Thought I would give it benefit of the doubt. Don't think I will waste my money on crap again.


----------



## Marcwithac

Just got some from The Range. Will give it a go tomorrow.


----------



## DLGWRX02

A little goes along way, an remeber wipe on wipe off.


----------



## Brian1612

jd1982 said:


> Nah fella. Got rid of it. Tried it 3 times. Thought I would give it benefit of the doubt. Don't think I will waste my money on crap again.


Can only say your missing out in one hell of a QD/spray wax then.


----------



## sean ryan

Brian1612 said:


> Can only say your missing out in one hell of a QD/spray wax then.


Nice :argie:


----------



## A&J

Yep...got similar results myself last week. Diluted it 4:1 and used it as a drying aid.







Its oily so not good on windows but very nice on paint.


----------



## Brian1612

Made that mistake myself AJ!


----------



## NorthantsPete

well I cleaned the car yesterday, it looks better, but yeah all the dust has stuck to it today. The dirt di just come ooff with ease - the missu car had bird poop all over it the other day, it must have rained because it wasnt there last night

Next time im going for a nice cleaner wax as its my daily driver, keep on top of the regular dirt, its not garaged, etc.

As I say this stuff is fine for say a dirty bike/truck/ offroader - its technically a sealer, but to say its better than wax.. no... wax is lovely to work with


----------



## Rayaan

I dont like it for paint but its great for plastics - makes them look really really good and lasts a while.

No "excess" dirt on the plastics either - maybe thats what it should be used for instead!


----------



## NorthantsPete

After using halfords shampoo twice, the water faisl to bead properly. so i got about 5 weeks protection out of it

topped up with some crappy tripplewax i had lying about, but im waiting on my next delivery of something new


----------



## Marcwithac

Used this yesterday, well impressed.


----------



## Hawkesybaby

Used it 2 weeks ago and heres the sirst day beading.... 2 weeks later and its still beading quite well but sheeting has dropped off!


----------



## Marcwithac

If I wanted to make up a QD with this, would I need distilled water or just ordinary tap?


----------



## Kyle 86

Marcwithac said:


> If I wanted to make up a QD with this, would I need distilled water or just ordinary tap?


Ordinary tap. I've got a few sachets so im going for 3-1 dilution

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcwithac

Kyle 86 said:


> Ordinary tap. I've got a few sachets so im going for 3-1 dilution
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Nice one thanks, I'll give that a go.


----------

